# Endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft



## SLELISON (Dec 30, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what the correct CPT code would be for endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft?  Would I need to go with unlisted? If so, what code would I liken it to?  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Sheri


----------

